# Downhill in Kassel



## Timboy500 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute

Bekomme am 15.5 mein erstes DH Bike und würde gleich losfahren bin jedes zweite Wochenende in Kassel wohne in Hessisch Lichtenau. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute finden mit denen man den Nachmittag mit Biken verbringen kann. 

Wer interesse hat und sich in Kassel bissel auskennt und paar coole trails kennt melden. Ihr könnt mich ja mal kontaktieren wenn ihr magt.

[email protected]

Immoment kann ich leider nicht biken  wegen einem Kapsel Riss im  Finger. Aber wird bald vorbei sein und dann gehts los würde mich freuen, wenn sich paar Leute zusammen finden würden könnt eure Freunde natürlich auch mit nehmen.


----------



## Langamer (20. Mai 2010)

hast ne Mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xhave_heartx (23. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mich auch anschließen- bin neu in Kassel und suche erstens Strecken und zweitens Leute, die mich mitnehmen würden.

[email protected]


----------



## bastey. (5. Juni 2010)

Wäre cool, wenn ich mich auch noch anschließen könnte. 
Bin noch seehr jung und möchte nicht gerne alleine im Wald von Kassel rumbrettern


----------



## Warsteiner87 (21. Juni 2010)

moin jungs, bin auch in der woche in kassel und würde auch gerne abend bissel trainieren aber kenne keine ordentlichen strecken ! fahre nen reines Downhill bike, also nix mit berg auf ;-)


----------



## Langamer (21. Juni 2010)

sag bescheit wann und wo  
habe die ganze woche über ab 14 Uhr zeit


----------



## Amok Josh (22. Juni 2010)

in Gudensberg ist eine Downhillstrecke ist in der nähe von Kassel nicht weit schreibt einfach mal in dieses forum oder seht euch dort bilder an 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303571&page=37


----------



## xvx (2. Oktober 2010)

moin jungs un mädels.
werde morgen früh so ab 9/10 Uhr oben am herkules sein.
runter zum asch oder löwenburg un wieder mitm bus hoch.
wer bock hat soll kommen ^^ 
bis denn
dennis.


----------



## eracuter84 (2. Oktober 2010)

ach ******** zu spät gesehen, wollte echt gerne mit.
Bin grade neu in Kasel und suche Leute die mir die gegend zeigen.

M.f.G.


----------



## xvx (2. Oktober 2010)

is doch eh verdammt beschissenes wetter hier... aufgestanden, ausm fenster geguckt, wieder hin gehauen ;-) 
aber nä. woche bin ich öfter ma unterwegs. werde dann auch hier nochma reintippen wann un wo ^^


----------



## Timboy500 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wollte heute auch aufm Herkules mit Kumpel war aber am Donnerstag total matschig war es ich habe mcih auf die Fresse gelgt und das 6 mal und habe mir die Hand verstaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eracuter84 (2. Oktober 2010)

He xvx,

währe dann mit dabei werde das forum beobachten.


----------



## xvx (2. Oktober 2010)

hey 
alles klar entweder schreib ich hier direkt oder du hast ne pm


----------



## xvx (4. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin moin um kurz nach 2 am wilhelmshöher bahnhof und fahre dann 14:12 mit bahn un bus hoch zum herkules.

wer mit will, is gerne eingeladen ;-)


----------



## eracuter84 (5. Oktober 2010)

so, Morgen habe ich Urlaub und schaue wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, ob ich die Trails am Herkules finde.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mit kommt! Dachte mir so ca. 11-12 oben treffen.

MfG


----------



## xvx (5. Oktober 2010)

bin evtl. mit dabei. 
werde wenn dann schon bissl früher unterwegs sein.


----------



## eracuter84 (5. Oktober 2010)

sag bescheid kann auch früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xvx (6. Oktober 2010)

denke ma dass ich 11 schaffen werde 
bis denn


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leutz,

wohn seit einer woche in kassel und möchte mal endlich mein straitline ein paar richtige strecken gönnen.

Wann ist denn hier mal wieder jemand unterwegs?

Gruß

Uuuhhhyeah


----------



## eracuter84 (10. Oktober 2010)

werde bestimmt diese woche einige male unterwegs sein.
wann und wie hast du denn zeit?


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

also morgen geht es noch ganz gut, denn am dienstag fängt das semester an und wie ich da eingespannt bin weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Aber ich denke das ich vielleicht nachmittags immer kann. Ich schreib das dann hier nochmal rein

Gruß

Uuuhhhyeah


----------



## xvx (11. Oktober 2010)

ich wär diese woche au dabei.
@eracuter: hast ja meine handynummer... schreib einfach oder ruf an

...nachmittags is bei mir au kein problem ^^


----------



## eracuter84 (11. Oktober 2010)

mir würde mittwoch also morgen sehr gut passen nach- oder vormittags ist mir egal!


----------



## xvx (11. Oktober 2010)

ja mittwoch wär nit schlecht! das halten wir ma fest! uhrzeit & treffpunkt kommt noch^^


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mmhhh tja da war ich in der uni-.-. Am freitag hab ich frei und we auch, geht da was?


----------



## xvx (13. Oktober 2010)

sorry ich war auch den ganzen tag über ausgebucht. -.- 
wie schauts aus mit morgen (donnerstag) ? 
früh wenns nit zu arschkalt is


----------



## eracuter84 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mh, es ist arsch kalt!

So, ich sage jetzt mal einfach morgen 1100 oben am Herkules treffen.
Werde auf jeden fall da sein auch wenn es wieder arsch kalt ist.

M.f.g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xvx (14. Oktober 2010)

ja ist es   f*** 
evtl. mach ich mich heut mittag doch nochma da hoch.


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (14. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir einer mal schreiben wie ich von der uni mit öpnv zum herkules? Hab keine lust mein 18kg bike da hochzuschieben.

Dank euch im vorraus.


----------



## xvx (14. Oktober 2010)

geh mal auf nvv.de
du musst mit der *straßenbahn 3* bis zur haltestelle *druseltal*
und dann mit dem *bus 22* bis zum herkules


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (14. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar dann bin ich morgen um 11 auf dem herkules;-).


----------



## xvx (14. Oktober 2010)

ich war vorhin ja nochma oben... 
alles cool und trocken! 

morgen hab ich leider erst so ab 14:30 zeit.
seit ihr dann noch unterwegs? dann schreib ich dir, bastian, wann ich oben bin, dann treffen wir uns, ok!?


----------



## eracuter84 (14. Oktober 2010)

jo geht klar, hoffe ich finde die Trails wieder!
f*** und jetzt regnet es wieder, mal schauen wie es morgen früh aussieht.

15.10.2010 also bei mir fällt heute biken wegen sch.... wetter aus.


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich war heute um 11 am herkules so schlimm war es nicht, das einzige was dreckig aussah war mein bike, meine klamotten aber waren ok.

Ich bin so einen singletrail richtung elfenbuchen runtergeheizt, das war schon sehr geil.

Wann habt ihr denn das nächste mal vor in und um kassel action zu machen, die saison ist ja nun schon fast vorbei und viele gelegenheiten wird es dieses jahr wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## xvx (15. Oktober 2010)

ich war heut au nit mehr oben... zu viel stress grad.
kann am mittwoch leider erst wieder. 
wie schauts da bei euch aus?


----------



## eracuter84 (15. Oktober 2010)

gut also Mittwoch 20.10.2010 um 1100 oben treffen, würde ich sagen.
Wenn es nicht regnet.
Oder wir treffen uns in der City und fahren zusammen hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xvx (15. Oktober 2010)

jopp geht klar. 
ich würde sagen wir treffen uns 10:45 am wilhelmshöher bahnhof am bahnsteig wo die tram 3 richtung druseltal abfährt. die kommt dann um 10:54 so dass wir um 11:15 am herkules sind. dann können wir uns au n ticket teilen, is dann recht günstig.
falls sich was ändern sollte, melde ich mich hier oder per SMS...


----------



## eracuter84 (15. Oktober 2010)

dann lass uns doch am Rathaus um 10:30 treffen, ist besser für mich.


----------



## xvx (15. Oktober 2010)

alles klar. dann bin ich um kurz nach halb 11 am rathaus... von da fahren wir dann mit der 3 um 10:44 dann passt das alles mit dem bus.


----------



## xvx (26. Oktober 2010)

wenns heute nicht noch regnet (is aber angekündigt -.-) , fahr ich nochma schnell 3-4 ma die trails...
denke ma es wird gegen nachmmittag. genaue uhrzeit/treffpunkt schreib ich wenn dann noch.
dennis


----------



## Langamer (26. Oktober 2010)

bin vielleicht samstag mit nen paar kumpels oben


----------



## eracuter84 (26. Oktober 2010)

He xvx,

wie sehen denn die Strecken aus?
Letzte Woche waren sie ja extrem glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xvx (26. Oktober 2010)

hi,
joa sind immer noch ziemlich rutschig aber fahrbar! habs heute nit geschafft aber ich war gestern oben un da gings wie gesagt. wie schauts bei dir mit morgen aus? bock un zeit?


----------



## eracuter84 (26. Oktober 2010)

ja beides vorhanden!


----------



## xvx (26. Oktober 2010)

wollen wir uns am rathaus treffen? so um halb 12?


----------



## eracuter84 (26. Oktober 2010)

können wir gerne machen, wenn das wetter ok ist.

lass uns gegen 10 noch mal schreiben.


----------



## xvx (26. Oktober 2010)

alles klar! handy is an ^^


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag mal auch vorsichtig zu für morgen zu. Kann aber sein das sich ein anderer termin dazwischen schiebt. Ich schau heute abend noch mal rein;-).


----------



## xvx (27. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin morgen nit unterwegs...
@Uuuhhhyeah: hast du dich evtl. vertan wegen dem tag? wir waren heut unterwegs.^^


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (27. Oktober 2010)

Damn, genauso ist es...schade.


----------



## xvx (27. Oktober 2010)

hehe... ja kann passieren ^^
evtl. solls ja am w-ende nochma gutes wetter geben. wie schauts bei dir mit samstag früh aus?


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (28. Oktober 2010)

Bis her steht da nur schlafen an aber das kann ich immer mal verschieben. Was heißt denn früh bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (29. Oktober 2010)

Was geht nun morgen mit biken?


----------



## xvx (29. Oktober 2010)

ach sorry... muss kurzfristig arbeiten. kann also nich. -.- voll kagge


----------



## Ragga (2. Februar 2011)

Tach!

Ich war bisher immer in Bikeparks unterwegs und würde mich auch eher als Freerider bezeichnen. Ich suche ein paar Leute, bei denen ich mich demnächst mal ranhängen kann. Mir sind in Kassel und Umgebung keine DH oder FR-tracks bekannt. Am Herkules soll es wohl einige Möglichkeiten geben und in Gudensberg wohl auch... 
In ca. 1,5 Monaten bekomme ich mein neues Trek Session 8. Naja und spätestens da muss dann was passieren... 

cheers

Basti

gerne auch Infos per PM


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da ja bald wieder frühling ist kann es durchaus auch mal wieder los gehen mit dem dh/freeride.

Am Herkules bin ich schon runtergefahren und das ist schon ganz gut (bin aber anfänger und hab bisher nur ein paar bergige trails erlebt).

Da jetzt bald vorlesungsfreie zeit ist bin ich da auch zeitlich recht ungebunden. Wie wäre es denn am wochenende?

Gruß

Uuuhhhyeah


----------



## Timboy500 (3. Februar 2011)

Meinst du dieses Wochenende ?

Wenn ja würde ich dir davon abraten heute war total blitzeis das heißt da oben wir es richtig matschig sein und liegt vll sogar noch schnee, wenn du das schaffst ohne auf die Fresse zu fallen dann HGW.

Gruß Tim


----------



## eracuter84 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich find ja auf die Fresse fallen gehört eh etwas zu diesem Sport dazu. 
Bin letzte Woche So gefahren da lag auch noch Schnee, aber man konnte sehr gut fahren. Finde Matsch ist beschissender zu fahren als Schnee.


----------



## xvx (4. Februar 2011)

so jungs un mädels... ich bin bald auch wieder auf 2 rädern unterwegs... heute neues spielzeug bestellt. müsste mitte nä. woche ankommen. heißt also, dass es am nä. samstag (12.2.) wieder bei mir losgehen kann. 
ich spring jetz schon im dreieck!


----------



## Langamer (4. Februar 2011)

was gibts den neues? 

Edit: Es wurde doch dein Big Air geklaut oder? hab den Zettel im Mauers gesehen..

hab jetzt mein Demo für 2011 so gut wie fertig.. Fox wurde gegen ne getunte Boxxer getauscht.

fehlt noch ne neue Kefü+ Kettenblatt.
& eventuell wird der DHX 5. noch gegen nen Vivid getauscht


----------



## xvx (4. Februar 2011)

japp das war meins 
versicherung hats zwar zum glück übernommen un mir alles erstattet aber die arbeit ersetzt mir keiner... schade drum! 

hab mir 'n faith 0 bestellt... finde es extrem stimmig, vor allem das grün is der hammer! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eracuter84 (5. Februar 2011)

XVX du sau! will auch haben.
bin am 12.02 mit dabei wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------



## eracuter84 (9. Februar 2011)

finde die idee echt super und habe mich gleich mal angemeldet.


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. März 2011)

Nachdem das letzte Treffen eine echt gute Gelegenheit war, um zusammen abzuhängen, wird es am *19. März um 19h (Hugo-Preuß-Str. 2)* wieder einen Bikerabend geben. Ich bring wieder Cappucino und Eis Kaffe, aber auch Bier und Chips sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (10. März 2011)

Was ist den in der hugo-preuß-straße 2 ist da ein cafe oder so?


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (10. März 2011)

Das ist eines der ersten Häuser neben dem Schloss am Mulang. Dort sitzt die ev. Ausbildungsstätte Fröbelseminar. Dort ist im obersten Geschoss eine 17er WG samt meiner Wenigkeit, einem riesigen Wohnzimmer und Blick auf ganz Kassel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-leonard123 (24. März 2011)

hallo,
Ich wohne in Grebenstein(18km nach Kassel) und würde gerne auf dem Herkules n bisschen fahrrad fahren (downhill).
Wer könnte noch kommen  denn ich weis nicht wo das ist und ich bin 12 jahre alt, zugfahrkart(gillt auch für bus nach oben) vorhanden.
Am besten so am 2. oder 3. April oder eben fast jedes Wochenende.
Wer noch Interesse hat bzw. dort strecken kennt und mit mir fahren möchte der kann mir ja ma ne pm schreiben.
Aber wie gesagt ich kenne dort keine strecken!

MfG,
Tom-Leonard


----------



## freerider1337 (1. April 2011)

yo,
ich hatte eh geplant morgen den ganzen tag aus zunutzen ,bei den schönen wetter^^
Meinetwegen könnten wir uns irgend wo in kassel treffen z.b am Wilhelmshöher Bahnhof .
Werde morgen den ganzen tag auf der strecke sein , und komme gelegentlich am Wilhelmshöher Bahnhof vorbei . Wenn du dich nicht so gut in kassel auskennst dann fahr vom Wilhelmshöher Bahnhof mit der Straßenbahn 3 richtung Druseltal ,und nimm dann den Bus 22 zum Herkules . Bei den schönen Wetter das es geben soll wirst du auf jeden fall auch andere biker sehen ,wodurch du so die strecke finden kannst


----------



## tom-leonard123 (2. April 2011)

ok ich komme hoch.
bin der mit dem giant faith 2010 und fox trikot


----------



## freerider1337 (2. April 2011)

wieso fährt jeder faith


----------



## kool (3. April 2011)

Hallo 
fahr zurzeit mtb  und würd gerne downhill fahren.
wäre cool wenn sich ein paar gleichgesinnte melden die mich mitnehmen würden mich.


----------



## freerider1337 (6. April 2011)

tjoa dann hat es sich mal wieder mit der strecke erledigt  R.I.P


----------



## Timboy500 (6. April 2011)

Wieso was püassiert welche Strecke schweizer ?


----------



## philip_sanchez (6. April 2011)

Kennt denn jemand den Typen, der das Yeti ASX fährt... der dürfte da etwas mehr wissen, da scheinbar er den Förster erlegt hat!?! 
Bin auch ma gespannt, was da jetzt konkret gelaufen ist...


----------



## Timboy500 (6. April 2011)

Wer hat den den Försdter erlegt was ist den passiert ?


----------



## freerider1337 (6. April 2011)

das war so irgend so ein "behinderter" biker soll die förster angefahren haben.... den rest kann man sich sicherlich denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timboy500 (6. April 2011)

Jop


----------



## freerider1337 (6. April 2011)

jetzt heißt es KRIEG .D


----------



## philip_sanchez (6. April 2011)

In unserer Gruppe in Facebook hat einer Bilder gepostet... der Krieg is gelaufen! So wie das aussieht war der Förster so richtig sauer... voll zerfetzt alles! Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie kann einer so blöd sein, und jemanden da umfahren... und vorallem den zuständigen Förster... der Typ scheint ja net wirklich rücksichtsvoll unteregs zu sein, und genau daher kommen ja dann solche Probleme.


----------



## Cyrus_ (6. April 2011)

und welche strecken sind platt? schweizer ?


----------



## Icono (6. April 2011)

Sanchez, bist du D.? 
Bin in der FB Gruppe "Downhill @ Kassel" - http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_197369866955175&ref=notif&notif_t=group_activity

Meinen wir die selbe?


----------



## philip_sanchez (6. April 2011)

@ Icono: Jope... genauuuuu diese Gruppe! Und: genauuuuuu D.


----------



## Icono (6. April 2011)

Ja gut, bin der Nils.
Un den Typen mit dem Yeti kennt ihr nicht? Das ist natürlich doof aber ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mit den Förstern auseinander setzen und das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen aber das muss ich euch vermutlich nicht sagen. 
Die werden wahrscheinlich die selbe Einstellung haben, wenn ihr denen erklärt das ihr es nicht wart - das glaubt er vermutlich nicht. 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Umgebung aus - habt ihr Möglichkeiten etwas weiter weg vom Herkules zu bauen? Es gibbet doch noch da hinten die Hessenschanze und dazwischen viel viel Wald - Höhenmeter?


----------



## philip_sanchez (6. April 2011)

Ich denk ma, auf kurz und lang wirds auf illegalen Strecken immer Probleme geben. Dann fahr ich lieber am WE in den Park, und baller hier in Kassel mim Enduro-Bike rum. Ma schaun, wie es in Baunatal läuft dieses Jahr...
saludos, Dominik


----------



## Cyrus_ (6. April 2011)

es wird doch schon ne neue strecke gebaut

ist die schweizer jetzt komplett dicht oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (7. April 2011)

leute, leute. auch wenn ihr alle noch so jung seid. reflektiert doch mal wie ihr euch verhaltet, was ihr so von euch gebt. mir ist es latte was ihr über mich denkt, mich verwundert es aber nicht, dass wir im bereich kassel keinen fuß auf den boden bekommen, hinsichtlich einer sogenannten 'strecke'. wenn ich hier nur lese ....
und das schreibt jetzt einer der schon fast vor 20 jahren dh gefahren ist. da ist der großteil von euch entweder noch nicht gewesen oder mit der trommel um den weihnachtsbaum gerannt ...

was mich aber anstinkt, ist dass man wegen ein paar *eppen, sich ständig von irgenndwelchen waldbesuchern (zu recht, weil es ein paar unverbesserliche nicht verstehen/lernen) maßregeln lassen muss. ich habe keinen bock auf andauernde diskussionsrunden, weshalb ich in diesem bereich des hbw nicht mehr fahre. seid gewiss, dass ihr euch nicht nur beim forst hochgradig unbeliebt macht!


----------



## Cyrus_ (7. April 2011)




----------



## Cyrus_ (7. April 2011)

neue strecke ist fertig(viel besser als die letzte wir haben auch 1 monat lang rumgebastelt)  die findet der förster garantiert nicht


----------



## freerider1337 (7. April 2011)

besser als die ganz ganz alte oder besser als die schweizer? 
und wo ist die ?


----------



## Cyrus_ (7. April 2011)

na besser als die schweizer

hast ne pn

wer lust hat kann morgen mitkommen, treffen uns alle am Friedrichsplatz um 12.15 uhr  neben Alex, von uns kommen 4 leute schon mit.
platz für 7 leute noch frei.

wir fahren mit ein schlepper bzw Bus platz für 9-11 Bikes frei

gegen 12 uhr sonst samstag


----------



## bergroff (8. April 2011)

onkel_c schrieb:


> leute, leute.....
> 
> und, er hat recht! So was sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, ausser es wären unglückliche Umstände oder interessiert keinen die DIMB-Trailrules übers Forum? Dann les ich auch noch eine leichte Schadenfreude aus der Alternativstreckendiskussion der letzten Tage, das will ich nicht kapieren oder kapiert wer nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyrus_ (10. April 2011)

*hab heute gesehen das die schweizer wieder befarbar ist(anscheind haben irgenwelche fahrer die strecke wieder befarbar gemacht) und habem die ein neuen kiker gebaut*, lässt sich gut fahen


----------



## geq (10. April 2011)

Ich gebe auch mal etwas Senf dazu!
Was ich mich frage, warum tummelt ihr euch in diesen Ballungszentren?
Da ist der Ärger erst recht vorprogramiert. Vor allem mit so Paradeidio...
Es gibt eine Menge schöne Hügel um Kassel herum!
Da stören sich bei weitem nicht so viele Menschen an Dh-Pisten!
Vor allem ist es dort auch oft für den Förster einfacher, sich mit einem zu einigen.
So zumindest bei mir.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## tom-leonard123 (10. April 2011)

fährt noch wer aus kassel rookies cup??
ich fahre mit und ich hab nen zelt von meinem sponsor und joa  da können sich ja vllt. die kassler ,,treffe,, oder eben so einen naja ,,stand,, machen  also beim rennen in wibe .wer möchte bzw. mitfährt der kann mir ja ma ne pn schreiben .aber mitnehmen kann ich keinen


----------



## Trickshot26 (3. Juli 2011)

Cyrus_ schrieb:


> neue strecke ist fertig(viel besser als die letzte wir haben auch 1 monat lang rumgebastelt)  die findet der förster garantiert nicht


Wo ist denn die neue strecke? Ich will am dienstag hoch,meinen Freddy entjungfern  Hat da jemand einen tip für mich? War schon seid 2 jahren nicht mehr oben  Hatte lange pause ...


----------



## freerider1337 (3. Juli 2011)

die neue strecke wurde mal wieder abgerissen


----------



## Trickshot26 (3. Juli 2011)

freerider1337 schrieb:


> die neue strecke wurde mal wieder abgerissen


verdammt ... und gibt es überhaupt eine strecke momentan?


----------



## Langamer (3. Juli 2011)

nein.. 
falls du Facebook hast,
such mal nach Downhill @ Kassel


----------



## freakout (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
suche Leute zum fahren und die mir trails zeigen...kenn mich leider mal gar nicht aus in Kassel.
Hab ein hardtail also bin da flexibel mit mit Strecken, würd allerdings gerne richtung downhill gehen da ich daran in Kanada blut geleckt habe im bike park 

Also würd mich freuen wenn sich mal jemand bei mir meldet, auch wenns schon recht spät im Jahr ist 

Grüße


----------



## d.Mo (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi freakout.können uns ja am freitag oder sonntag gegen mittag treffen. gruss


----------



## DanSupertramp (25. November 2011)

Hat jemand Bock am Wochende (so hellichter Tag ) aufm Herkules nen Paar Trails runter zu schmettern? Also die ganze  Geschichte läuft Richtung DH ... was man da oben eben so rausholen kann ....Samstag 12uhr oder Sonntag 12 Uhr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Legend (27. November 2011)

.


----------

